# Sismos Internacional - 2010



## Vince (1 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

*Tópico para seguimentos de sismos ocorridos a nível internacional durante o ano de 2010.*


*Links úteis*


*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/


*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/



*Tsunamis*

NOAA Pacific Tsunami Warning Center
http://www.prh.noaa.gov/pr/ptwc/

NOAA West Coast and Alaska Tsunami Information
http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/




*Sismos Portugal:*

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/sismologia_new.htm


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2010 às 22:24)

Sismo intenso de 7.0 às 21:53 num país muito miserável, o Haiti, nas Caraíbas. Em terra e próximo da capital, haverá certamente muitas vitimas.














Magnitude	7.0
Date-Time	

    * Tuesday, January 12, 2010 at 21:53:09 UTC
    * Tuesday, January 12, 2010 at 04:53:09 PM at epicenter
    * Time of Earthquake in other Time Zones

Location	18.451°N, 72.445°W
Depth	10 km (6.2 miles) set by location program
Region	HAITI REGION


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2010 às 01:57)

Começam a chegar os primeiros relatos... 



> *Sismo no Haiti causa inúmeras vítimas e destrói edifícios*
> 
> 
> _Um sismo de magnitude 7,0 abalou o Haiti ontem à noite, seguido de fortes réplicas, matando dezenas e fazendo ruir inúmeros edifícios, incluindo os das autoridades públicas. O embaixador do Haiti nos EUA fala em "grande catástrofe". O alerta de 'tsunami' foi entretanto retirado, mas ainda há perigo para barcos e estruturas junto da costa. As Nações Unidas preparam já uma operação maciça de auxílio internacional, para coordenar os esforços de países que mostraram disponibilidade para ajudar o Haiti._
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2010 às 15:46)

*Sismo no Haiti*



> No dia 12 de Janeiro de 2010, pelas 21:53:09 UTC ocorreu no Haiti, a cerca de 15 km da capital, Port-au-Prince, um sismo de magnitude 7.0. Este sismo terá provocado um número importante de vítimas e elevados danos materiais na zona epicentral, tendo sido estimada pelo USGS (United States Geological Survey) uma intensidade instrumental de IX-X (Escala de Mercalli, 1956).
> 
> O sismo ocorre num contexto tectónico dominado pela interacção entre a placa das Caraíbas e a placa Norte Americana, tendo o epicentro sido localizado nas proximidades de um sistema de falhas que atravessa a ilha de S.Domingo.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2010 às 00:30)

Depois do sismo de ontem no Haiti, fazem-se agora as contas aos danos.

Estima-se que hajam mais de 100 mil mortos (mais de 1% da população);
Que o país, que já era o mais pobre do continente americano, deverá perder mais de 15 por cento do seu Produto Interno Bruto (PIB)...

As imagens da destruição são impressionantes.

DN Galerias

---------------------

Vídeo logo após o terramoto. (fumo que se levantou na capital do Haiti depois do terramoto).


----------



## rijo (14 Jan 2010 às 12:43)

*Vídeo do sismo no Haiti*

​


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2010 às 23:57)

*Campanhas de Emergência *

Estas campanhas são lançadas pela AMI para angariar fundos para Missões de Emergência. Uma missão de  emergência tem como particularidade a necessidade de ser posta de pé em 48 horas e ter uma duração de não mais de 6 meses.
Todas as missões de emergência, ainda que eventualmente co-financiadas, só são possíveis graças aos Doadores e Amigos da AMI. Para implementar uma Missão de Emergência a AMI realiza as Campanhas de Emergência para angariação de fundos e recorre ao Fundo Contra a Indiferença.

CAMPANHA DE EMERGÊNCIA HAITI

A AMI está a caminho do terreno para avaliar as necessidades, na sequência do terramoto que atingiu aquele país no dia 12 de Janeiro de 2010. Os sobreviventes desta tragédia precisam da AMI e a AMI precisa de si.
Colabore nesta missão de emergência e ajude a AMI a reconstruir as vidas que ficaram destruídas. A melhor maneira de contribuir, neste momento, é fazendo donativos em dinheiro pois a equipa fará a aquisição dos bens necessários nos países vizinhos.

Contribua para esta missão: 

NIB: 0007 001 500 400 000 00672
IBAN: PT 50 0007 001 500 400 000 00672  
Multibanco: Entidade 20909 Referência 909 909 909 em Pagamento de Serviços

*Saiba mais sobre a missão da AMI no Haiti:*

http://www.ami.org.pt/default.asp?id=p1p7p28p827&l=1


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2010 às 15:30)

*Sismo de 6,3 faz tremer costa argentina*



> Um sismo de magnitude 6,3 atingiu este domingo a costa sul da Argentina, às 8h00 (11h00 em Lisboa), de acordo com a informação do Instuto de Sismologia dos Estados Unidos.
> 
> As últimas informações indicam que o epicentro se encontra localizado no Oceano Atlântico, 355 quilómetros a sudeste de Ushuaia, a 10 quilómetros de profundidade.
> 
> ...


----------



## ct5iul (20 Jan 2010 às 11:44)

Noticia de Ultima Hora 
Um sismo com magnitude 6.1 na escalha de Richter atingiu o Haiti esta quarta-feira, precismanete uma semana depois do grande terramoto que abalou a ilha e causou milhares de mortos. 
Segundo o sistema geoólico dos Estados Unidos, trata-se de uma réplica registada às 11:00 de Portugal, sendo que o epicentro foi registado a 42 quilómetros da localidade de Jacmel e a 60 da capital Port-au-Prince


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2010 às 11:55)

*Magnitude	6.1*
Date-Time	

    * Wednesday, January 20, 2010 at 11:03:44 UTC
    * Wednesday, January 20, 2010 at 06:03:44 AM at epicenter
    * Time of Earthquake in other Time Zones

Location	18.428°N, 72.875°W
Depth	9.9 km (6.2 miles) (poorly constrained)
Region	HAITI REGION
Distances	60 km (35 miles) WSW of PORT-AU-PRINCE, Haiti
95 km (60 miles) ENE of Les Cayes, Haiti
160 km (100 miles) SSW of Cap-Haitien, Haiti
1110 km (690 miles) SE of Miami, Florida


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2010 às 20:45)

*Haitianos fogem apavorados depois de forte réplica*



> Oito dias depois de ter sido devastado por um apocalíptico terramoto, a forte réplica que hoje atingiu o Haiti abalou ainda mais os destroços dos já danificados edifícios e levou as pessoas aos gritos para as ruas
> 
> A extensão dos danos e ferimentos adicionais causados pelo sismo de hoje, de 6.1 na escala de Richter, não foi imediatamente evidente e o primeiro-ministro Jean-Max anunciou que o governo enviaria um avião e uma equipa por terra para avaliar a situação em Petit-Goave, o centro da réplica desta manhã. «Sabemos que eles vão precisar de ajuda», disse.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2010 às 11:43)

Depois do forte sismo e consequentes replicas, o Haiti enfrenta agora uma longa e dificil recuperação que sem a ajuda internacional seria impossivel...

Nem quero imaginar se durante a proxima época de tempestades passar pelo Haiti um furacão, as consequências poderiam ser muito desastrosas


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2010 às 12:56)

*Tremor de Terra pode ocorrer em Sumatra com um efeito semelhante à catástrofe de 2004*

*Especialistas alertam para sismo iminente de 8,5*

Devido o caos provocado pelo sismo do Haiti, a comunidade científica está a alertar o Mundo para um superterremoto, de 8,5 na Escala de Richter, com o potencial de formar um tsunami semelhante ao que em 2004 provocou a morte de 226 mil pessoas se estar “a formar” junto à ilha indonésia de Sumatra.


“Há uma forte probabilidade de ocorrer um grande terremoto com magnitude superior a 8,5 nas ilha Mentawai, junto a Sumatra. E é também muito provável que esse sismo origine um tsunami”, assegura o sismólogo indonésio Fauzi, director da Agência Meteorológica e Geofísica do país asiático (BMG).

Entretanto John McCloskey, professor do Instituto de Investigação de Ciências Ambientais da Universidade de Ulster, que em Março de 2005 conseguiu prever com duas semanas de antecedência, um terremoto na ilha de Nias (oeste de Sumatra), lançou o mesmo aviso que Fauzi na revista ‘Nature Geoscience’.

McCloskey é mais específico e aponta Padang, capital da província de Sumatra Ocidental com um milhão de habitantes, como uma das zonas que será mais devastada pelo novo tremor de terra.

“O potencial de mortes poderá mesmo ser semelhante ao provocado pelo tsunami do Oceano Índico em 2004”, destacou o cientista, acrescentando que a ameaça de um fenómeno deste género “apela a uma urgente necessidade de actuar de forma a reduzir os efeitos do impacto”.

De acordo com Fauzi, McCloskey e outros especialistas desta área, o epicentro do cataclismo situar-se-á na pequena ilha de Siberut, nas ilhas Mentaway, por baixo da qual ocorre uma colisão entre as placas tectónicas de indoaustraliana e euroasiática, uma das fracturas mais activas na crosta terrestre.

As investigações do professor do Instituto de Investigação de Ciências Ambientais levaram-no a perceber que a região do sudeste asiático sofre um grande terremoto a cada dois séculos, estando a falha a acumular tensão desde 1797, data do último grande sismo, pelo que o próximo estará para breve.

Ainda assim, nenhum especialista se arrisca a avançar uma data em concreto.

“O mais provável é que ocorra nas próximas décadas, podendo ocorrer nos próximos 30 segundos ou daqui a 30 anos”, assegura Kerry Sieh, director do Observatório Terra de Singapura.

Apesar de tudo existe algo que todos os especialistas concordam: que os governos centrais e regionais se devem preparar para minimizar o número de vítimas do desastre.

“O que é verdadeiramente importante não é saber quando vai ser este megaterramoto, mas sim a preparação para ele. A maior parte das mortes ocorre pelo desmoronamento de edifícios, deslizamento de terras e tsunamis. É nesses aspectos que se deve incidir”, assegura Fauzi.

Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## ct5iul (25 Jan 2010 às 11:36)

Haiti: Terra voltou a tremer sem registo de vítimas

Uma réplica, inicialmente registada como de 5,5 graus na escala de Richter, mas corrigida para 4,7 graus, fez-se sentir esta madrugada no Haiti. As autoridades anunciam que não há registo de vítimas ou danos materiais. 
As primeiras informações davam conta de uma réplica mais forte, mas o Instituto Geológico dos EUA corrigiu para os 4,5 graus na escala de Richter. 

A réplica surge 12 dias depois do sismo que destruiu a capital do país, Port-au-Prince, afectando mais de três milhões de pessoas e deixando um milhão e meio de desalojados e mais de cem mil mortos.


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2010 às 22:13)

O google maps, actualizou as imagens de satélite no Haiti.
Agora é possível ver a destruição que permanece em algumas zonas do país...

Em Port-au-Prince


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2010 às 14:17)

*Sismo de magnitude 6.0 abala São Francisco *

Um sismo de magnitude de 6.0 na escala de Richter abalou São Francisco sem que haja até ao momento registo de vítimas.

O epicentro do sismo teve lugar no Oceano Pacífico, a 11km de profundidade e a 440km de São Francisco. O abalo foi sentido ao largo da costa californiana, zona Oeste dos Estados Unidos, de acordo com informações do instituto Geofísico norte-americano.

Até ao momento não há registo de danos materiais ou humanos.

DE


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 21:16)

Um sismo forte, há instantes no Japão.



> Summary:
> Magnitude 	Mw 7.2
> Region 	RYUKYU ISLANDS, JAPAN
> 
> ...


----------



## HBene (27 Fev 2010 às 11:47)

2010-02-27 06:34  	Lat. -35,80  	Lon. -72,70  	Prof. 59  	*Mag. 8,3  	Near Coast of Central Chile*

Já se fala em 53 mortos, com tendência a aumentar


----------



## irpsit (27 Fev 2010 às 15:24)

Sismo no Chile com magnitude 8.8 devasta Chile.
É dos sismos mais potentes em toda a história dos registos (o 5º creio eu).

Alerta de tsunami emitido para todo o Pacífico.
E já devastou populações na costa sul americana.
Evacuações começaram no Hawaii.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8540289.stm


----------



## zedoscarro (27 Fev 2010 às 16:23)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

Ondas de Tsunami a percorrer o Pacifico

Hawai e Mexico a espera de Tsunami dentro de minutos


----------



## Zapiao (27 Fev 2010 às 16:33)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



zedoscarro disse:


> Ondas de Tsunami a percorrer o Pacifico
> 
> Hawai e Mexico a espera de Tsunami dentro de minutos


Link sff


----------



## zedoscarro (27 Fev 2010 às 16:58)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



Zapiao disse:


> Link sff



CNN e SkyNews
Estava a ver enquanto nao chega a hora exacta para ver as Noticias na RTP N ou Sic N


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2010 às 21:42)

Live tsunami coverage from Hawaii TV via UStream:

http://www.startribune.com/blogs/85713032.html?elr=KArksi8cyaiUHK:uUiD3aPc:_Yyc:aUU

KITV Live Video of Hawaii Tsunami Warning (lick play to the left to watch a live special broadcast for a tsunami):

http://www.kitv.com/index.html


----------



## irpsit (27 Fev 2010 às 21:53)

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/Global/category.asp?C=176904&nav=menu55_1_1

Espectacular!!!!!!

Acabei de ver a primeira mini onda a chegar à costa do Hawaii, foi pequena.
O mar recedeu em 5-10 minutos e depois encheu rapidamente e agora voltou a receder....

Vejam!!!!

Felizmente ainda está pequeno o impacto...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2010 às 22:13)

irpsit disse:


> http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/Global/category.asp?C=176904&nav=menu55_1_1
> Espectacular!!!!!!
> Acabei de ver a primeira mini onda a chegar à costa do Hawaii, foi pequena.
> O mar recedeu em 5-10 minutos e depois encheu rapidamente e agora voltou a receder....
> ...



Estive a ver e penso que, na webcam que focava a ponte, houve uma oscilação entre 1 metro e 1,5 metro de altura.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2010 às 22:23)

Notório a força da corrente quando o nível da água baixava (da esquerda para a direita na webcam sobre a ponte). Nada a haver com a corrente calma que agora tem ...


----------



## Carlos Dias (27 Fev 2010 às 23:53)

*Sismógrafo em São Paulo registra terremoto do Chile*

*O mega terremoto de 8.8 graus que atingiu a costa do Chile nesta madrugada é um dos maiores tremores que já atingiram o país andino em toda a história. A intensidade do abalo foi equivalente à detonação de 1200 bombas atômicas similares à que destruiu Hiroxima em 1945 e pelo menos 500 vezes mais potente do que o terremoto de 7.0 graus que destruiu a capital do Haiti em janeiro de 2010.* 






appollo11


----------



## Carlos Dias (28 Fev 2010 às 00:02)

*Alerta de tsunamis CANCELADO no Havaí.*

*CNN : "It's almost the best sort of tsunami you can possibly have, one that's big enough that everyone sees that something happened, but not big enough to cause any damage," said Gerald Fryer, a geophysicist with the warning center.*


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2010 às 10:16)

Sequência de imagens do tsunami feita com o seguimento de um dos canais televisivos (HawaiiNewsOnline.com) na Baía de Hilo (Hawaii):

(11:39 Honolulu - 21:39 Lisboa)






(11:44 Honolulu - 21:44 Lisboa)






(11:48 Honolulu - 21:48 Lisboa)






(11:54 Honolulu - 21:54 Lisboa)






(11:57 Honolulu - 21:57 Lisboa)






(12:00 Honolulu - 22:00 Lisboa)






(12:07 Honolulu - 22:07 Lisboa)






(12:28 Honolulu - 22:28 Lisboa)






(13:23 Honolulu - 23:23 Lisboa)






O autor do blog que tomou os frames tem como ponto de referência a pequena ilha que aparece no meio das fotos mas reparem que na última foto, o espaço de acesso à ponte para a ilha está molhado o que quer dizer que esteve submerso na água... 

Quem esteve a ver a CNN e outros canais deve ter ficado como eu um pouco desapontado por ter de ver os jornalistas a entrevistarem turistas de ocasião. Não foi tão brutal como o tsunami de 2004. Foi um evento calmo, tranquilo e bastante enganador. É por isso que é mortal.


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2010 às 17:33)

*400 mortos e dois milhões de afectados*



> O último balanço aumentou para 400 o número de mortos em resultado do sismo de magnitude 8,8 que abalou sábado o Chile, segundo dados divulgados pelo Gabinete Nacional de Emergência local.
> 
> Pelo menos 400 pessoas morreram em consequência do forte sismo de magnitude 8,8 que atingiu no sábado o centro e sul do Chile, de acordo com um balanço actualizado fornecido pelo Gabinete Nacional de Urgências (Onemi).
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlos Dias (1 Mar 2010 às 01:07)

*O número de mortos no terremoto do Chile atingiu 708, informou na tarde deste domingo a presidente do país, Michelle Bachelet. As vítimas foram afetadas pelo terremoto e pelo tsunami que se seguiu a ele.*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If88d-t0x4w&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- First Images of the Tsunami in Hawaii - Tsunami no HavaÃ­ - 27/02/10[/ame]


----------



## irpsit (3 Mar 2010 às 21:41)

E que dizer da pequena mudança de eixo da Terra causada pelo sismo, e redução dos dias, mesmo que em milionésimos de segundo?

Caso este fenómeno ocorra sempre com grandes sismos então isso vai mudar os paradigmas básicos da geologia. Ou será que é um caso excepcional dos sismos do Chile e Sumatra?

Eu simplesmente não consigo é perceber como é que uma placa a mover-se consegue fazer deslocar o eixo da Terra!! Estámos a falar de uma massa enorme a mudar por causa de um minúsculo ajustamento na minúscula crusta terrestre. Será que é mesmo verdade????

Recordo que há uns tempos, geólogos tinham dito que o eixo da terra poderia corrigir-se em alguns graus devido ao imbalanço das massas de gelo nos pólos. E que o aquecimento global (lol) poderia ter uma influência nisso.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Mar 2010 às 02:41)

À escala humana são placas cujas dimensões apuradas não vão além do possível conjunto de algarismos que tão simplesmente lemos em estudos ou relatórios efectuados.
Como referiste (irpsit), são massas enormes, se bem que ao longo das diversas eras geológicas o planeta tem assistido a um aumento do número de placas consideradas secundárias, resultantes da fragmentação das principais e mais antigas, que ainda que deslizem sobre as camadas superiores do manto, obviamente o resultado não é comparável ao obtido pelas que lhes deram origem.

Os minúsculos ajustamentos que "nos parecem ser necessários" ao que tudo indica não passam disso mesmo e não é mais do que o decurso do processo natural de renovação da crusta provocado pela constante e pressurizada ascensão do magma desde as camadas mais profundas do manto até à base da mesma; tendo em vista que a sua espessura é variável, a força de impacto nos pontos de contacto com outras placas prossegue na mesma linha de grandeza o que gera outras variáveis de pressão e novos ajustes passarão a ser necessários ao longo dos seus limites; poderá haver excepções, contudo não menos importantes (para nós bastante perigosas pelos efeitos que provocam) como nos casos de Sumatra, em boa parte da área junto à costa ocidental na América do Sul ou até junto à costa oriental do Japão, com o contínuo processo de subdução pelo afundamento da placa deslizante, mas isto claro que é apenas uma simples dança tectónica que comparada com a constante convulsão do magma existente desde as camadas inferiores até às superiores do manto, se pode considerar como quase insignificante porque é apenas o resultado de uma batalha que decorre debaixo dos nossos pés.

Tudo isto ultrapassa a nossa condição humana, e daí a resultar numa pequena que seja alteração no eixo da terra provocando ainda que pequeníssimas irregularidades na duração dos dias, não é de surpreender!


----------



## Minho (4 Mar 2010 às 22:47)

irpsit disse:


> E que dizer da pequena mudança de eixo da Terra causada pelo sismo, e redução dos dias, mesmo que em milionésimos de segundo?
> 
> Caso este fenómeno ocorra sempre com grandes sismos então isso vai mudar os paradigmas básicos da geologia. Ou será que é um caso excepcional dos sismos do Chile e Sumatra?
> 
> ...




Nada de anormal. O atraso segue o previsto na Lei de Conservação do Momento Angular dos corpos em rotação bem conhecido no mundo da física. 

Mudando a distribuição da massa ou seja, com o movimento de placas há alteração da distribuição da massa na Terra logo há alteração do momento de inércia provando com isso uma alteração do momento angular, ie, da velocidade de rotação.

Se I (momento de inércia) diminui, então w (momento angular) aumenta e vice-versa







http://geophysics.suite101.com/article.cfm/why-earthquakes-change-rotation-rate-of-earth
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moment_of_inertia


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2010 às 20:50)

*Actividade que tem causado abalos em todo o mundo é «normal» e uma «coincidência»*



> A actividade sísmica que se tem registado nos últimos meses um pouco por todo o mundo é «perfeitamente normal» e uma «coincidência» por terem ocorrido terramotos sucessivamente, disse hoje uma especialista em Sismologia da Universidade do Algarve
> 
> Ao violento sismo de magnitude 7.0 registado em Janeiro no Haiti, somam-se um sismo de magnitude semelhante no Japão também em Janeiro, um no Chile com 8.8 graus de magnitude em Fevereiro e agora um de 6.0 na Turquia.
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (8 Mar 2010 às 22:55)

Os experts... não quer dizer que sejam mesmo experts.
Até porque se há coisa que a história da ciência nos ensina é que muitas teorias começaram como blasfémias, e os modelos cientificos serem deram grandes reviravoltas.

Eu continuo a achar que por vezes surgem períodos de mais forte actividade sísmica que têm relação entre si. Não sei se será causa comum no "core" terrestre ou uma placa que desestabiliza as outras. É a minha opinião, posso estar errado, mas os experts tb podem estar errados.

É como o mau tempo: hoje sabemos que se a jet stream desce, é tempestade a seguir a tempestade - nada místico, não é coincidencia - simplesmente um Inverno mais intenso que ocorre periodicamente após alguns Invernos mais secos.



Mário Barros disse:


> *Actividade que tem causado abalos em todo o mundo é «normal» e uma «coincidência»*


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Mar 2010 às 02:30)

irpsit disse:


> Eu continuo a achar que por vezes surgem *períodos de mais forte actividade sísmica que têm relação entre si*. Não sei se será causa comum no "core" terrestre ou *uma placa que desestabiliza as outras*. É a minha opinião, posso estar errado, mas os experts tb podem estar errados.



Admitindo que exista alguma relação entre diversas ocorrências sísmicas e que uma das fortes causas seja a desestabilização de uma placa que eventualmente provoque atrito em outras à sua volta, que de extraordinário pode surgir neste processo?
Se num lago cheio de nenúfares, ao longo de crescimento das suas largas folhas ou simples deslocação destas, o espaço perdido de umas é o ganho de outras, obviamente não se está aqui a comparar o resultado da sua deslocação que pela sua constituição nada significam face às enormes massas rochosas das placas tectónicas, mas o espaço ganho quer seja por crescimento ou deslocação no lago, implica movimento da folha que inicia essa deslocação que por sua vez provoca o movimento das restantes folhas gerando movimentos secundários.
No fundo é um pouco isto que se passa; a menos que estejamos diante de uma fronteira entre placas consideradas destrutivas pelo processo de subdução, as destrutivas por colisão, para além de muitas vezes gerarem um levantamento criando cordilheiras, provocam movimentos nas restantes placas à sua volta e não faltam exemplos disso!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2010 às 22:39)

*Planeta foi abalado por 44 sismos em 3 meses*



> Desde o início do ano, já foram registados 44 sismos com magnitude superior a 6 graus na escala Richter, revela o centro norte-americano de pesquisa geológica (USGS).
> 
> No total, estes sismos provocaram mais de 223 mil mortes, segundo a mesma fonte, o que já faz de 2010 o segundo pior ano da década em número de vítimas mortais causadas por tremores de terra.
> 
> ...



http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/planeta-foi-abalado-por-44-sismos-em-3-meses_83625.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2010 às 15:36)

Em 15 minutos o Chile foi sacudido por 2 fortes sismos:

1º
Summary:
Magnitude Mw 7.2 
Region LIBERTADOR O'HIGGINS, CHILE 

Date time 2010-03-11 at 14:39:43.6 UTC 
Location 34.18 S ; 71.90 W 
Depth 2 km 
Distances 107 km W Rancagua (pop 212,695 ; local time 11:39 2010-03-11)
70 km NW Santa cruz (pop 33,283 ; local time 11:39 2010-03-11) 

2ª

 Summary:
Magnitude Mw 6.9 
Region OFFSHORE O'HIGGINS, CHILE 

Date time 2010-03-11 at 14:55:27.0 UTC 
Location 34.31 S ; 72.02 W 
Depth 10 km 
Distances 103 km NW Curicó (pop 102,438 ; local time 11:55 2010-03-11)
69 km NW Santa cruz (pop 33,283 ; local time 11:55 2010-03-11 

Fonte: EMSC


----------



## irpsit (12 Mar 2010 às 15:35)

Realmente são muitos sismos nos últimos tempos.
Cinco de magnitude 7 e um magnitude quase 9.
Mas ainda não é nada de extraordinário.
Esperemos que o resto do ano não traga mais desastres destes.



> tratando-se, por isso, de um mero acaso a sequência dos sismos nas Ilhas Salomão (3 de Janeiro, 7,2 graus), no Haiti (12 de Janeiro, 7 graus), no Japão (26 de Fevereiro, 7 graus), no Chile (27 de Fevereiro, 8,8 graus) e na Turquia (8 de Março, 6 graus)


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2010 às 11:34)

*Chile/Sismo: Fortes réplicas obrigam habitantes de Concepción a pernoitar na rua*



> As fortes réplicas registadas na terça feira na cidade chilena de Concepción, uma das mais afetadas pelo sismo de 27 de fevereiro, obrigaram muitos dos seus milhares de habitantes a dormir esta noite na rua.
> 
> Centenas de tendas foram montadas nas grandes avenidas da cidade, nas quais adultos e crianças esperam dormir com mais segurança do que no interior dos edifícios.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunomc (5 Abr 2010 às 00:06)

Forte sismo de 6.9 na escala de ritcher atingiu o México e a Califórnia a pouco..ainda não há muita informaçao sobre o abalo


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2010 às 00:40)

*6.9-Magnitude Quake in Baja California Felt on West Coast*

LOS ANGELES - An earthquake centered in Baja California in Mexico shook buildings as far north as Los Angeles Sunday afternoon. 
The earthquake was centered in the Baja California, about 16 miles south-southwest of Guadalupe Victoria, the United States Geological Service said. The quake had a magnitude of 6.9. High-rise buildings in Los Angeles and San Diego rocked back and forth as the quake hit. The earthquake shook houses in Los Angeles for roughly a minute, and aftershocks then followed. 
The 6.9 earthquake occurred about 20.1 miles below the earth’s surface, the geological survey said. Experts have said that such a depth increases the chances that the earth might absorb a majority of the shock, reducing the chances of damage on the surface. A 6.9 earthquake can cause major damage in structures, crack the ground and shift foundations. There were no immediate reports of damage or injury. The Los Angeles Fire Department went on earthquake alert and began inspecting overpasses for damage. 
Emergency officials urged residents to contact each other using text messages in order to keep cellphone signals clear for emergency workers responding to distress calls. The geological survey reported another 3.4 earthquake at 3:55 p.m. centered 35 miles east-northeast of San Diego. It was not immediately clear if that was related to the 6.9 earthquake. A viewer told CNN that their boat in San Diego Harbor began rocking from the quake and that pilings began shaking for several seconds. 
The quake quickly affected other areas. In Century City, KABC-TV reported that a woman was trapped in an elevator in Century City. And at the LAX Airport, some passengers told CNN that they had felt rumbling and were worried that flights might be delayed.

The New York Times


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2010 às 11:28)

*Sismo na Baixa Califórnia faz pelo menos um morto*



> Um morto, um número ainda não determinado de feridos e uma estrada destruída é o resultado ainda provisório do sismo de magnitude 7,2 que atingiu no domingo o estado mexicano da Baixa Califórnia, disse à Efe fonte oficial
> 
> O director da Protecção Civil da Baixa Califórnia, Alfredo Escobedo, disse à Efe que uma pessoa morreu quando ruiu a casa em que se encontrava na Colonia Nueva no Valle de Mexicali, a 18 quilómetros do epicentro do sismo. Escobedo referiu que a vítima ainda não foi identificada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2010 às 00:10)

*Magnitude 7.8 - NORTHERN SUMATRA, INDONESIA* 2010 April 06 22:15:02 UTC





*Magnitude:* 7.8 

*Date-Time:* Tuesday, April 06, 2010 at 22:15:02 UTC; Wednesday, April 07, 2010 at 05:15:02 AM at epicenter 

*Location:* 2.236°N, 97.046°E 

*Depth:* 46 km (28.6 miles) 

*Region:* NORTHERN SUMATRA, INDONESIA 

*Distances:* 205 km (125 miles) WNW of Sibolga, Sumatra, Indonesia; 230 km (145 miles) SW of Medan, Sumatra, Indonesia; 525 km (325 miles) W of KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia; 1425 km (880 miles) NW of JAKARTA, Java, Indonesia

*Location Uncertainty:* horizontal +/- 7.4 km (4.6 miles); depth +/- 11.6 km (7.2 miles) 

*Parameters:* NST= 58, Nph= 63, Dmin=330.6 km, Rmss=0.81 sec, Gp= 58°,
M-type=teleseismic moment magnitude (Mw), Version=6 

*Event ID:* us2010utc5 



Fonte: USGS


----------



## irpsit (7 Abr 2010 às 09:15)

Alerta de tsunami foi lançado, mas recentemente retirado.
Não há dúvidas que o Pacífico está bem activo!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2010 às 12:58)

*Sismo de magnitude 7,1 nas Ilhas Salomão, sem alerta de tsunami*



> Um sismo de magnitude 7,1 ocorreu  hoje próximo das Ilhas Salomão, no oeste do Pacífico, anunciou o Instituto  geofísico norte-americano (USGS). O Instituto não dá conta de danos e não fez qualquer alerta de tsunami.
> 
> SIC


----------



## kikofra (12 Abr 2010 às 01:41)

Sismo de 6.2 em Granada

    Mais um sismo... Desta vez aqui perto em Granada

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquak...s.html#details


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2010 às 01:42)

Sismo hoje às 00h08 locais (23h08 de Domingo em Lisboa) no sul de Espanha; informações contraditórias quanto à sua magnitude ... Não dei por nada aqui em Estremoz.


----------



## kikofra (12 Abr 2010 às 01:50)

O IM da 5.4


----------



## kikofra (12 Abr 2010 às 01:52)

O instituto geografico espanhol 4,8.

Afinal qual é o mais fiavel?


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2010 às 11:27)

Realmente qualquer pessoa fica confusa com tamanhas discrepâncias.
Intensidade de 6.3 no USGS e no EMSC, 5.4 no IM e 4.8 no IGN de Espanha

O sismo foi a uma profundidade excepcional , 600/700 km, e praticamente não foi sentido em Espanha. 
Talvez a profundidade explique as discrepâncias.


----------



## irpsit (14 Abr 2010 às 08:41)

Sismo 7.1 na China.

Ocorreu esta noite e já há pelo menos 300 mortos, mas o número deverá aumentar consideravelmente.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2010-04/14/content_9728761.htm


Mais um dos vários sismos de magnitude 7 dos últimos dias.
Andaman Islands, Califórnia, Sumatra, Solomon Islands


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2010 às 11:08)

Informações disponíveis a partir do Google News de Tawain:

http://translate.google.pt/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.google.pt%2Fnews%2Fsearch%3Fcf%3Dall%26ned%3Dtw%26hl%3Dzh-TW%26q%3D%25E5%259C%25B0%25E9%259C%2587&sl=zh-CN&tl=pt&hl=&ie=UTF-8


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2010 às 00:39)

> *Sismo de 7.6 na costa de Vanuatu*
> 
> Abalo foi registadoa 20 quilómetros de profundidade e foi já emitido um *alerta de tsunami*.
> 
> ...



IOL Diário


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2010 às 18:35)

Sismo de 5,7 no Sul da Califórnia, seguido de 112 réplicas até ao momento. E ainda continuam a haver.

O sismo foi sentido por várias pessoas, incluindo a meio de um jogo. 

Links:

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/ci14745580.php#details

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=weather/earthquake_center&id=7498468

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/video?id=7498126&pid=7498468

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=weather/earthquake_center&id=7498102

3 destas réplicas ocorreram mais perto de Los Angeles do que em comparação com as outras. Segundo o _shakemap_ do USGS, o primeiro de sismo de 5,7 fez abanar de forma forte a muito forte as zonas circundantes ao epicentro.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Jun 2010 às 22:42)

*Sismo raro sacode Canadá e nordeste dos Estados Unidos*

Um tremor de terra com magnitude estimada em 5.0 graus Richter foi esta quarta-feira sentido nas cidades canadianas de Otava, Toronto e Montreal, bem como nos estados norte-americanos de Nova Iorque, Pensilvânia e Ohio, entre outros


O abalo não fez vítimas e provocou danos ligeiros apenas na zona de Otava, a capital do Canadá, a 50 quilómetros do epicentro. O sismo provocou algum pânico em Montreal e em Toronto, a maior metrópole do país, que se prepara para receber a cimeira do G20, esta semana.

O tremor, o mais forte em décadas naquela área, foi também sentido ao longo do nordeste dos Estados Unidos, no triângulo entre Detroit, Boston e Washington.

O evento é particularmente raro naquela parte da América do Norte, que ao contrário da costa do Pacífico está afastada das principais zonas de actividade sísmica.






Fonte : SOL com agências


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2010 às 02:26)

*Sismo nas ilhas Vanuatu*



> No dia 10 de Agosto de 2010, pelas 05:23 UTC ocorreu nas proximidades das ilhas Vanuatu (Pacífico Sul), a cerca de 35 km a oeste de Port Vila, um sismo de magnitude 7.3.
> 
> De acordo com as informações do Centro de Alerta de Tsunamis do Pacífico (PTWC), foi gerado um pequeno tsunami à escala local tendo sido confirmados registos (de pequena amplitude) na estação maregráfica mais próxima, situada em Port Vila, não havendo ameaça de que o mesmo tenha dimensão suficiente para afectar zonas mais afastadas, tendo o alerta sido cancelado.
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (11 Ago 2010 às 23:24)

Não me lembro dum ano com tantos sismos próximos de magnitude 8...
Já perdi a conta...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Set 2010 às 18:49)

*Sismo de 7.2 graus Richter sacode Nova Zelândia*



> Um abalo muito forte foi sentido na cidade de Christchurch, na Ilha do Sul, Nova Zelândia. Dados preliminares indicam uma magnitude de 7.2 graus Richter. Ainda não existe um balanço de vítimas ou de danos materiais
> 
> O sismo ocorreu cerca das 4h35 da madrugada de sábado (16h35 de sexta-feira em Lisboa), com epicentro a 30 quilómetros a noroeste de Christchurch, a terceira maior cidade da Nova Zelândia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Set 2010 às 18:54)

*Forte tremor de magnitude 6,3 atinge Alasca; não há relato de vítimas*



> Um forte terremoto de magnitude 6,3 atingiu nesta sexta-feira as Ilhas Aleutianas, no sudoeste do Alasca. Até o momento, não há relato de vítimas ou danos.
> 
> Segundo o Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos (USGS, na sigla em inglês), que mede terremotos em todo o mundo, o tremor ocorreu às 2h16 desta sexta-feira, com epicentro a 45 km da cidade de Adak e 1.901 km de Anchorage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Set 2010 às 19:36)

Mais um..... A sul da Ilha da Nova Zelandia... 7.3!!!


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2010 às 16:03)

*Nova Zelândia declara estado de emergência após terramoto *


CopyRight@WorldTV777

As autoridades da Nova Zelândia declararam o estado de emergência no sul do país após um sismo com 7,2 graus da escala de Richter. O abalo, ocorrido durante a noite, provocou duas dezenas de feridos e muitos danos materiais, não tendo sido lançado nenhum alerta de tsunami. 
A polícia de Christchurch decretou o recolher obrigatório para esta noite evocando questões de segurança física, já que a região continua a sentir inúmeras réplicas e há o perigo de desabamento de vários edifícios que ficaram afectados pelo abalo inicial. “Os estragos são imensos, a única coisa que posso dizer é que foi um milagre ninguém ter morrido”, disso o primeiro-ministro John Kay à televisão TV NZ durante uma visita às zonas mais afectadas. 
O sismo deixou sem electricidade e água várias zonas de Christchuch, a segunda maior cidade do país, que conta com 380 mil habitantes, refereiu a Radio New Zeland. Segundo o instituto geológico norte-americano, o sismo ocorreu às 04h35 locais de sábado (17h35 em Lisboa), com epicentro a 55 quilómetros de Christchurch, na costa Leste da Ilha Sul. 
Logo após o abalo, descrito como um dos mais fortes de que há registo, viveram-se momentos de pânico na cidade, com os moradores a saírem ainda em pijama para a rua, relatou o jornal The Press.

PÚBLICO


----------



## irpsit (5 Set 2010 às 20:27)

E não é só no mundo que têm havido mais sismos que o usual.

Aqui na Islândia tenho visitado o website local da sismologia desde Abril. E reparo que o número de sismos tem aumentado ao longo dos meses que tenho seguido. Agora os sismos diários afectam não só o Katla, como também o Askja e o Bardarbunga. 

Talvez seja eu que esteja a ver um padrão que realmente não existe.
Seria interessante se alguém pudesse contabilizar os sismos de diferentes intensidades, em vários países, nos últimos 10 anos, e verificar se existe realmente um aumento (por exemplo, Portugal, Islândia, Oceano Pacífico...)



irpsit disse:


> Não me lembro dum ano com tantos sismos próximos de magnitude 8...
> Já perdi a conta...


----------



## ecobcg (6 Set 2010 às 09:28)

Aqui há uns tempos vi uma tabela relativa ao número e intensidade de sismos e sua evolução nos últimos anos, onde se verificava que os mesmos têm aumentado significativamente.

Fui buscar novamente essa tabela:



retirado de: http://standeyo.com/NEWS/10_Earth_Changes/100726.Earthquakes1992-2010.html

Pode-se ver que relativamente a cada classe de intensidade e ao número médio anual de sismos dessa intensidade, este ano de 2010 (até 25 Julho) tem sido mais intenso e mais abundante em sismos, superando ou estando quase a superar em algumas classes, a média anual. E ainda não estão contabilizados estes últimos sismos de maior dimensão. No entanto, também se verifica que já houve outros anos piores que 2010. Portanto, isto pode significar que embora 2010 esteja a ter muitos sismos de grande intensidade, isso poderá não querer dizer que venha ai algo de muito mau. 2011 poderá ter muitos menos sismos, por exemplo.



irpsit disse:


> E não é só no mundo que têm havido mais sismos que o usual.
> 
> Aqui na Islândia tenho visitado o website local da sismologia desde Abril. E reparo que o número de sismos tem aumentado ao longo dos meses que tenho seguido. Agora os sismos diários afectam não só o Katla, como também o Askja e o Bardarbunga.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2010 às 21:40)

*Sismo de 6,1 no Irão faz pelo menos uma vítima mortal e três feridos*



> Um sismo de magnitude 6,1 no sul do Irão provocou esta segunda-feira a morte de uma pessoa e feriu outras três na vila de Konar-Takhteh, a 175 quilómetros da província de Fars, de acordo com os media iranianos.
> 
> "O terramoto matou uma pessoa e feriu outras três", disse Amir Taghizadeh, chefe de segurança da província de Fars, citado pela agência de notícias ISNA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyna (30 Set 2010 às 10:16)

Bom dia, mais um ou dois.

" Jacarta, 30 set (Lusa) - Dois fortes sismos sucessivos, com magnitudes de 6,2 e 7,2 respetivamente, ocorreram hoje ao largo da Papuásia, no leste da Indonésia, anunciou o Instituto de geofísica norte-americano.

Um alerta tsunami foi emitido e posteriormente levantado alguns minutos mais tarde pelas autoridades de Jakarta, que não assinalaram nem vítimas nem danos materiais.

A Agência de climatologia e de geofísica indonésia evocou apenas um tremor de terra, cuja magnitude avaliou em 7,4.
"


----------



## Profetaa (4 Out 2010 às 00:12)

"*Grécia: fortes sismos são registados na ilha de Creta
03 de Outubro de 2010, 23:13*
Dois sismos de 5,1 e 4,1 graus na escala Richter foram registados neste domingo na Grécia, num intervalo de quinze minutos, em frente à ilha de Creta, sem deixar feridos ou causar danos materiais, anunciou o Instituto Geodinâmico do Observatório de Atenas. 
O primeiro sismo foi qualificado como "forte" e ambos tiveram o mesmo epicentro, em frente à costa leste da ilha, a 428 quilómetros de Atenas e a uma profundidade de 19 quilómetros, informou o instituto."

@ SAPO/AFP

_IN:  
http://noticias.sapo.pt/info/artigo/1096036.html_


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Out 2010 às 19:41)

*6.9 Mw - GULF OF CALIFORNIA*Preliminary Earthquake Report Magnitude 6.9 Mw 
Date-Time 21 Oct 2010 17:53:14 UTC
21 Oct 2010 11:53:14 near epicenter
21 Oct 2010 17:53:14 standard time in your timezone

Location 24.843N 109.171W 
Depth 10 km 
Distances 105 km (65 miles) S (191 degrees) of Los Mochis, Sinaloa, Mexico
106 km (66 miles) SSW (210 degrees) of Gabriel Leyva Solano, Sinaloa, Mexico
107 km (66 miles) SSW (199 degrees) of Juan José Ríos, Sinaloa, Mexico
1147 km (713 miles) SE (136 degrees) of Tijuana, Baja California, Mexico

Location Uncertainty Horizontal: 6.1 km; Vertical  
Parameters Nph = 187; Dmin = 843.1 km; Rmss = 1.17 seconds; Gp = 133°
M-type = Mw; Version = 6  
Event ID US 2010crbl  

Fonte: National Earthquake Information Center
U.S. Geological Survey

O registo de ondas sismicas foi registado na nossa rede nacional!!!


----------



## irpsit (25 Out 2010 às 13:30)

Nas últimas 24 horas registou-se elevada actividade sismica na crista médio-atlântico alguns Kms a sul da Islândia. 

Nas zonas de vários vulcões islandeses,a actividade sísmica tem estado mais calmo, apesar de nos últimos meses ter havido actividade crescente nos vulcões Katla, Torfakojull (próximo do Hekla), no Bardarbunga e no Esjufjöll.


----------



## irpsit (25 Out 2010 às 16:14)

E agora.... sismo 7.5 na Indonésia, e alerta de tsunami lançado no Pacífico!

Hoje também foi lançado o alerta vermelho na Indonésia para uma eventual erupção catastrófica do vulcão Merapi.



irpsit disse:


> Nas últimas 24 horas registou-se elevada actividade sismica na crista médio-atlântico alguns Kms a sul da Islândia.
> 
> Nas zonas de vários vulcões islandeses,a actividade sísmica tem estado mais calmo, apesar de nos últimos meses ter havido actividade crescente nos vulcões Katla, Torfakojull (próximo do Hekla), no Bardarbunga e no Esjufjöll.


----------



## irpsit (25 Out 2010 às 17:25)

Muito agitada a Indonésia!

No mapa podem ver o local onde se deu o sismo de hoje (a sul de Padang).
E a localização do vulcão Merapi. Onde os geólogos alertam para uma potencial erupção de larga escala.

Os geólogos admitiram que os sismos de 2004 e 2005 (Sumatra) activaram respectivamente o vulcão Talang e alguma actividade no Toba. Curiosamente em 2010 o Sinabung entrou em erupção, que fica mesmo na borda do lago Toba (um supervulcão).

A zona perto de Padang (onde se localiza o vulcão Talang) teve em 2009 um outro sismo importante (mag 7.5), e agora outro mas mais a sul.

Já a localização do Merapi é bastante longe de Sumatra, mas não deixa de ser curiosa o estado eminente de uma erupção catastróica no vulcão no mesmo dia em que há um sismo de bastante magnitude na mesma falha, a norte.

Afinal a distância que separa o epicentro dos sismos de 2004 e 2005 ao vulcão Talang (em que os geólogos assumem uma relação da causalidade) é somente ligeiramente menor do que entre o sismo de Padang de hoje e o vulcão Merapi!!!! Cerca de 600 Km e 1000 Km respectivamente.







Na imagem estão também presentes as localizações das erupções catastróficas de Tambora, Krakatoa e Toba.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Out 2010 às 11:19)

Pelo dois mortos e 160 desaparecidos no sismo de segunda-feira na Indonésia Pelo menos duas pessoas morreram e 160 estão dadas como desaparecidas na sequência do sismo de magnitude 7,7 registado na segunda-feira ao largo da costa ocidental da Indonésia, disseram hoje responsáveis. 

O sismo ocorreu na região de Kepulauan Mentawai às 21:42 (15:42 em Lisboa). O epicentro registou a uma profundidade de apenas 14,2 quilómetros, de acordo com o observatório geológico norte-americano (USGS). 

A zona de Kepulauan Mentawai situa-se a 240 quilómetros a oeste de Bengkulu, na ilha de Samatra, e a 280 quilómetros a sul de Padang, uma região muito frequentada por turistas. 

Dois corpos foram encontrados na ilha de Sipora. Várias pessoas foram dadas como desaparecidas na aldeia de Bosua. Estão a decorrer buscas, disse o chefe do centro de crise do Ministério da Saúde, Mudjiharto. 

Inicialmente, as autoridades emitiram um alerta de tsunami, que foi rapidamente levantado. Ondas de três metros, causadas pelo sismo, foram registadas na ilha de Pagai, no sul, indicou a mesma fonte. 

As autoridades indonésias procuram também uma embarcação com nove australianos a bordo. 

Fonte: SIC
http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...os+no+sismo+de+segunda-feira+na+Indonesia.htm


----------



## irpsit (26 Out 2010 às 16:10)

Mais de 100 pessoas já confirmadas mortas na Indonésia, devido ao tsunami do sismo de ontem. Centenas estão desaparecidas.

O tsunami parece ter sido mesmo significativo, e algumas ilhas foram seriamente afectadas. A magnitude foi confirmada em 7.7.

E está confirmado, o Merapi entrou ontem também em erupção, algumas horas após o sismo acima mencionado.

Ambos os locais estão situados na mesma falha a 1000km de distância. Se os geólogos assumem uma causalidade entre o sismo de 2004 e actividade vulcânica a 600km, então também não se pode descartar a hipótese de haver causalidade entre estes dois eventos ontem na Indonésia.


----------



## fablept (26 Out 2010 às 21:00)

Segundo alguns jornais indonésios as ondas poderão ter atingido 7 metros de altura na zona de Mentwai. Uma aldeia (Hamlet) que situava-se a 150 metros da praia, ficou completamente destruída..58 vitimas confirmadas e dezenas desaparecidas apenas nessa aldeia.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2010 às 16:38)

Um mapa do tsunami de 25 de Outubro que atingiu várias regiões.











> The Indonesia tsunami event was generated by a Mw 7.7 earthquake (3.484°S, 100.114°E ), at 14:42:22 UTC, 240 km (150 miles) W of Bengkulu, Sumatra, Indonesia (according to the USGS). In a little under 2 hours, the tsunami was first recorded at DART® buoy 56001 and in a little under 3 hours, the tsunami was recorded at DART® buoy 56003. Forecast results shown below were created with the NOAA forecast method using MOST model with the tsunami source inferred from DART® data. The tsunami waves first arrived at Padang (approximately 270 Km from the earthquake epicenter ), at 15:47 UTC, about 65 minutes after the earthquake. The DART data and model inversion indicate that the tsunami may be larger than the earthquake magnitude of 7.7 suggests.
> 
> The graphics to the left display forecast results, showing qualitative and quantitative information about the tsunami, including tsunami wave interaction with ocean floor bathymetric features, and neighboring coastlines. Tsunami model amplitude information is shown color-coded according the scale ba



*Fonte:* http://nctr.pmel.noaa.gov/indonesia20101025/


----------



## fablept (28 Out 2010 às 17:23)

O mais triste nisto tudo, é que o sistema de alarme de tsunamis que foi instalado na Indonésia depois do tsunami de 2004, não funcionou devido à falta de manutenção..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Nov 2010 às 10:43)

Sismo em Belgrado - 5.4M
A capital da Sérvia, onde se encontra o Sp. Braga para defrontar o Partizan esta noite, sofreu um abalo sísmico esta noite pelas 00h58, hora de Lisboa, mais uma em Belgrado. Depois do abalo de 5.4 na escala de Mercalli Modificada já foram sentidas várias réplicas.

O sismo teve o epicentro na cidade de Kralvejo e durou entre 10 a 15 segundos, tendo sido sentido em várias zonas de Belgrado.


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2010 às 21:53)

*Sismo de 6,5 (Richter Scale) atinge província de Kerman, com epicentro em Zarand, no Irão. Em 2003 evento semelhante (em Bam) provocou 30 mil mortos.*

O USGS dá-lhe 6,3.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Dez 2010 às 01:23)

*Sismo no Irão mata sete pessoas e fere centenas*
A região Sudeste do Irão foi esta tarde abalada por um sismo de magnitude 6,3 na escala de Ritcher. Pelo menos sete pessoas morreram e centenas terão sofrido ferimentos.


De acordo com o Instituto Geológico dos EUA (USGS), o sismo ocorreu às 22:12, hora local, 18:41 em Portugal. O epicentro situou-se a 1080 quilómetros da capital, Teerão, perto da localidade de Hosseinabad, província de Kerman.


"Sete pessoas morreram e centenas ficaram feridas. Centenas de pessoas estão ainda presas debaixo dos destroços", afirmou Esmail Najjar, governador da província, citado pela agência noticiosa Mehr. Pelo menos três aldeias ficaram totalmente destruídas.


Em 2003, em Bam, cidade situada perto de Hosseinabad, um tremor de terra causou 63 mil mortos e destruiu a cidadela, classificada como património da Humanidade.

Bam tinha 43 mil habitantes antes do desastre e foi vítima de uma das inúmeras falhas sísmicas existentes no Irão, onde a placa tectónica arábica está a ser empurrada para debaixo da placa euroasiática.

Fonte:
DN
http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/globo/interior.aspx?content_id=1739564&seccao=M%E9dio%20Oriente


----------



## PTbig (21 Dez 2010 às 18:26)

*Alerta de tsunami no Japão
*
Foi emitido um alerta de tsunami a sul do Japão depois de se ter sentido um terramoto de 7.4 nas escala de Richter no Oceano Pacífico.

A informação está a ser avançada pela imprensa internacional com base no organismo norte-americano USGS - Geological Survey - Serviço Geológico dos EUA.

O epicentro do terremoto ocorreu ao largo das ilhas Ogasawara, cerca de 1000 km a sudeste de Tóquio.

Neste momento, ainda não há informação de vítimas ou danos materiais na sequência do terramoto.

O Japão tem um histórico negativo de acorrência de terramotos. Em 1995, um terramoto de magnitude 7.2 fez mais de seis mil mortos.

in : TVNET


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Dez 2010 às 18:36)

PTbig disse:


> *Alerta de tsunami no Japão
> *
> Foi emitido um alerta de tsunami a sul do Japão depois de se ter sentido um terramoto de 7.4 nas escala de Richter no Oceano Pacífico.
> 
> ...



E porque é que o NOAA na pagina de alerta esta em "verde"??!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte:
http://www.weather.gov/ptwc/index.php?region=0

Embora eu concorde com o alerta, mas não é so cá que as relaões entre organismos fallham... hehehe


----------



## PTbig (21 Dez 2010 às 18:38)

Pois sem duvida encontrei a noticia na pagina inicia do sapo, em destaque.



Esperemos que não cause danos de maior.


----------



## fablept (21 Dez 2010 às 19:03)

Aviso de Tsunami do serviço japonês de Meteorologia

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/tsunami/







> <Tsunami Advisory>
> Tsunami height is expected to be about 0.5 meters, Pay attention to tsunamis.



Hora estimada (fuso horário Toquio)

Ilhas Bonin	Já que se estima alcançar	1m
Ilhas de Izu	03:00	50 centímetros
Prefeitura de Shizuoka	03:20	50 centímetros
Prefeitura de Wakayama	03:40	50 centímetros
Nanbu Mie-ken	03:50	50 centímetros
Aichi mar aberto	04:00	50 centímetros
Prefeitura de Tokushima	04:00	50 centímetros
Kochi	04:00	50 centímetros
Prefeitura de Miyazaki	04:10	50 centímetros
Tanegashima região Yakushima	04:10	50 centímetros
Ilhas Tokara, Ilhas Amami	04:10	50 centímetros

A esta hora já chegou o tsunami a várias regiões

Noticia de à 11minutos que a primeira onda já atingiu uma região (traduzido de Japonês)


> Segundo a agência, a altura da primeira onda do tsunami a poucos centímetros de 44 minutos a 2h00 de Chichi das Ilhas Ogasawara foi o primeiro ondas do tsunami são observados. Os valores negativos na tela eo nível do mar baixou, "ressaca", mostra. "Undertow" é que quando a superfície inferior do tsunami. Mas, minutos depois de cair no mesmo nível ou de ressaca, então por favor guarde pode ser uma inundação de maior tsunami. O tsunami reais em algumas localidades pode atingir várias vezes a altura. O tsunami não só 押 Shi 寄 Semasu novamente e novamente. E segundo, pode ser maior para a terceira onda. Até o alerta de tsunami e consultivo é liberado perto da foz do rio continuará a costa, e por favor fique longe.


----------



## jorgepaulino (21 Dez 2010 às 19:53)

Epá que tradução !!!


----------



## fablept (21 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Epá que tradução !!!


A tradução tem copyright da Google


----------



## Teles (2 Jan 2011 às 23:09)

Magnitude	Mw 7.2
Region	BIO-BIO, CHILE
Date time	2011-01-02 20:20:17.0 UTC
Location	38.21 S ; 73.40 W
Depth	15 km
Distances	92 km NW Temuco (pop 238,129 ; local time 17:20:17.1 2011-01-02)
44 km S Cañete (pop 20,158 ; local time 17:20:17.1 2011-01-02)








http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=205298


----------

